# Startplatz für Trans Germany 2011 zu vergeben



## MountyMatt (3. April 2011)

Hallo Marathon-Racer!

Da ich wegen anhaltender Knieprobleme nicht an der Trans Germany vom 01.-04.06.2011 teilnehmen kann, habe ich einen Startplatz zu vergeben. Die Startgebühr beträgt 299,- . Die Ummeldungsgebühr von 50,-  übernehme ich selbstverständlich, so dass noch ein Betrag von 249,- übrig bleibt. Mailt mir, falls Ihr Interesse habt!

Sportliche Grüße
MountyMatt


----------



## pich77 (6. April 2011)

Hast du den platz noch ich hab großes interesse, wäre echt super,
mfg christine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pich77 (7. April 2011)

Hallo, kannst du ömir den Startplatz überlassen, wäre echt super bitte meld dich aber sehr bald damit ich Gewissheit darüber habe.


----------



## mauntzy (7. April 2011)

TG ist doch nicht ausgebucht oder? Kann man sich bestimmt noch anmelden...


----------



## MountyMatt (9. April 2011)

Hallo pich77,

leider kann ich Dir erst heute antworten.

FÃ¼r 249,- â¬ bekommst Du das komplette Starterpaket: 299,- regulÃ¤re StartgebÃ¼hr abzÃ¼glich 50,- "Rabatt" von mir und die 50,- â¬ UmmeldegebÃ¼hr zahle ich auch â somit wÃ¤re uns beiden geholfen. Alle Leistungen des Starterpakets findest unter www.bike-transgermany.de in der Spalte links bei Teilnehmerinfos --> Starterpaket. Wegen der Ummeldung habe ich bereits mit Tamara Metzler von Plan B gesprochen (Tel. 089/651 299 30): Du sollst Dich zunÃ¤chst auf der TG-Website fÃ¼r einen Startplatz anmelden, damit Deine persÃ¶nlichen Daten erfasst sind und Du automatisch in die Warteliste aufgenommen wirst. Danach kann ich ihr Deine und meine Daten nochmals telefonisch durchgeben und sie Ã¼bertragt Dich dann auf meinen Startplatz. Fertig!

Ein Schlafcamp gibt es bei der TG leider nicht, d.h. Du musst Dich selbst um UnterkÃ¼nfte kÃ¼mmern (siehe z.B. Hoteladressen auf der TG-Website). Du kannst aber Tamara Metzler telefonisch Deine Hoteladressen mitteilen, um den kostenlosen GepÃ¤cktransport von Hotel zu Hotel zu nutzen.

Freue mich auf Deine Antwort

GruÃ
MountyMatt


----------



## MountyMatt (13. April 2011)

Hallo Etappen-Freaks,

wo seid Ihr?

Hat denn gar keiner Interesse???


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (15. April 2011)

Hallo Mounty,

ist der Startplatz noch zu vergeben?

Gruß
Doris


----------



## flexx69 (16. April 2011)

Wäre auch interressiert also wenn er noch da ist oder sonst noch einer einen hat


----------



## MountyMatt (17. April 2011)

Hallo Doris, hallo flexx69,

der Startplatz ist noch zu haben! Mailt mir einfach, damit wir uns abstimmen können. Leider kann ich nur Einem von Euch beiden den Startplatz übertragen. Also, wer sich zuerst entscheidet, bekommt den Zuschlag.

Gruß
MountyMatt


----------



## flexx69 (17. April 2011)

Hallo würd ihn nehmen alles weitere per PM


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (17. April 2011)

Ist der Startplatz schon weg?

Gruß
Doris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MountyMatt (18. April 2011)

Hallo Doris,

leider war flexx69 schneller als Du, somit geht der Startplatz an Ihn. Ich danke Dir für Dein Interesse und empfehle Dir, Dich trotzdem auf die Warteliste setzen zu lassen. Es gibt ja doch immer noch den Einen oder Anderen, der kurzfristig abspringt. Ich drücke Dir jedenfalls die Daumen.

Viele Grüße
MountyMatt


----------



## Bike-Günni (22. April 2011)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:


> Ist der Startplatz schon weg?
> 
> Gruß
> Doris



Hallo Doris,

du hast Glück  und ich leider Pech . Aufgrund einer Herzmuskelentzündung, die leider länger anhält, muß ich ebenfalls meinen Startplatz zurück geben.

Wenn du noch Interesse hast dann sende mir eine persönliche Nachricht und wir klären die organisatorischen Themen mit Tamara. Aber so wie sich das anhört sollte das kein Problem sein. Es gelten die gleichen Konditionen wie bei MountyMatt wie folgt:

Für 249,-  bekommst Du das komplette Starterpaket: 299,- reguläre Startgebühr abzüglich 50,- "Rabatt" von mir und die 50,-  Ummeldegebühr zahle ich auch  somit wäre uns beiden geholfen.

Ich bin die nächsten 2 Tage nicht da aber am Montag kann ich dir antworten.

Viele Grüße.

Bike-Günni


----------



## MountyMatt (24. April 2011)

Mensch Günni,

Du weißt doch was passiert, wenn man in Deutschland abschreibt!

Im Ernst: Wenn sich Doris bis Monatsende entscheidet, sollte es klappen. Bei flexx69 und mir ging es ganz problemlos. Die Tamara Metzler von PlanB war total nett und unkompliziert. Darüber hinaus habe ich mit flexx69 noch einen neuen Bike-Kumpel kennengelernt, der genau auf meiner Wellenlänge liegt. Ich kann nur sagen, das IBC-Forum ist top!

Frohe Ostern an Alle

MountyMatt



Bike-Günni schrieb:


> Hallo Doris,
> 
> du hast Glück  und ich leider Pech . Aufgrund einer Herzmuskelentzündung, die leider länger anhält, muß ich ebenfalls meinen Startplatz zurück geben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bike-Günni (24. April 2011)

Hallo MountyMatt,

herzlichen Dank für den Hinweis, daß ich das nicht als Zitat gekennzeichnet habe.
Ich bin relativ neu im Forum und hatte wenig Zeit das genau zu machen weil ich wegfahren musste.

Das nächste mal werde ich das aber richtig machen 

Das mit der Startplatzweitergabe scheint wirklich ganz einfach zu sein. Tamara hatte ich schon eine mail gesendet und Sie hat geantwortet.

Danke für den Vorlauf, vielleicht klappt es nächstes Jahr bei uns beiden mit der TransGermany.
Ich wäre wirklich gerne mitgefahren wenn diese blöde Grippe und die darauf folgende Herzmuskelentzündung nicht dazwischen gekommen wäre.

Bike-Günni


----------



## Hunter74 (24. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hänge mich mal hier an den Threat mit dran ... 

Aufgrund von anhaltendem Verletzungspech und absolutem Trainingsrückstand  möchte ich hier ebenfalls meinen Startplatz für die Trans Germany anbieten. 

Das Ganze zu den gleichen Konditionen wie oben von MountyMatt beschrieben 

Also 249,- für den der den Startplatz übernimmt. Umbuchungsprozedere und Umbuchungsgebühr übernehme selbstverständlich ich.

Also, bei Interesse bitte per PM bei mir melden, alles Weitere können wir ja dann telefonisch klären ...

Vielen Dank für Euer Interesse und vielleicht bis bald am Telefon ...

Sven


----------



## like_bike_39 (26. April 2011)

Hallo ich suche einen Startplatz für TransGermany - bitte einfach kurze PN und dann alles weitere am Telefon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Günni (26. April 2011)

like_bike_39 schrieb:


> Hallo ich suche einen Startplatz für TransGermany - bitte einfach kurze PN und dann alles weitere am Telefon



Hallo like-bike,

mein Startplatz ist momentan noch zu haben.
Ich sende dir meine Telefon-Nummer per PN dann kannst du dich bei mir melden.

Bis dann.

Bike-Günni


----------



## Bike-Günni (27. April 2011)

Hallo Biker,

nachdem es viele Interessenten gegeben hat aber keiner zugeschlagen hat ist der Startplatz immer noch zu haben.

Hier das Angebot:

Ihr bekommt den Startplatz für 249  und ich bezahle die Umschreibegebühr von 50 .
Ihr bekommt damit das volle Paket anstatt für 299  für nur 249 .

Also wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst.

Bis dann und viele Grüße.

Bike-Günni


----------



## Bike-Günni (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo Biker,

der Startplatz ist jetzt definitiv weg und eine glückliche Fahrerin hat zugeschlagen.

Allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß beim Rennen.

Bike-Günni


----------

